# 07.08.04 Bremen -> Syke - Wer hat Lust mit zu fahren?



## Tatze83 (22. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute,

am 7.8. würde ich ganz gerne ne kleine Tour von Bremen nach Syke machen. Hat ist ja schon jemand die Strecke gefahren und kann einem dann nochmal wertvolle Tipps für evtl. schöne Singletrails etc. geben. 

Treffen wollte ich mich mit euch (bei schönem Wetter) um 11 Uhr beim Weserwehr.

Wenn wir dann später wieder nach Bremen fahren, würde ich noch ganz gerne mit euch an die Schlachte, und dann "nach getaner Arbeit" ein kleines (oder großes) Bierchen mit euch trinken 

Erreichen könnt ihr mich am besten per Mail (s.siede "at" t-online.de)
Oder per SMS 0160 / 944 78 390

Falls ihr dabei seid, tragt euch bitte noch bei der Fahrgemeinschaft ein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2139

Beste Grüße aus Bremen,
Sebastian


----------



## nippelspanner (23. Juli 2004)

@Tatze: Du hast ´ne PM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OxKing (28. Juli 2004)

Hmmm... ich war vor einigen Tagen das erstemal in Syke, 
und nach insgesammt 80 Kilometern war ich ziemlich platt. 

Aber vom Weserwehr aus wäre es kein Problem....
könnte ich dann vielleicht erst noch mit der Straßenbahn fahren.....

Ich kenne mich aber da leider fast garnicht aus,
würde aber (auch gerade deswegen) gerne mitkommen.
Denn die gegend scheint ja sher interessant zu sein. 

Also so spontan würd ich sagen bin ich dabei.....


----------



## Tatze83 (29. Juli 2004)

Hi OxKing,

dann sind wir ja schonmal zu zweit   wolln wa mal hoffen, dass noch ein paar leutz zusammenkommen. kannst ja nochmal im bekanntenkreis werbung machen


----------



## Quant (9. August 2004)

Hi
Bin Freitag aus dem Urlaub zurückgekommen (2 Wochen Fahrradtour in Schweden  ) und hab leider erst heute ins forum geguckt.
Habt ihr die Tour gemacht? wenn ja wie wars denn?
Falls nicht, oder auch sonst, könnte man ja nochmal eine machen 
Hab zwar im Moment nur mein Hardtail, aber das macht ja auch Spass


----------



## OxKing (9. August 2004)

Nein, haben wir leider nicht.....  

Tatze hatte mir am abend vorher noch eine eMail geschrieben, 
in der stand ich solle ihn mal anrufen. Leider habe ich diese erst nach
Mitternacht erhalten, und beschlossen dann am nächsten morgen um 9:00 Uhr anzurufen.
Als ich es dann ein paarmal versuchte und um kurz vor 10 auch mal jemand ranging, 
sagte Tatze mir das er nun garnichtmehr damit gerechnet hatte das wir noch fahren.
Naja, und dann sind wir halt nicht gefahren......

Ich würde gerne nochmal nach Syke zum Biken, 
war bislang nur einmal alleine dort, aber kam fast garnicht in den Wald, 
weil es von mir aus schon 40 Kilometer bis da hin waren.
Kam da aber trotzdem schlamverkrustet wieder, weil der HB-Oey Fernweg,
der teilweise da auf ne Waldautobahn verläuft sowas von unterwasser stand.....
Die armen Trekkingradwanderer......   
(Nächstes mal Fahr ich aber mit der Bahn bis zum Weserwehr bzw. Sebaldsbrück,
und erst dann los. Da spar ich dann schonmal 12 Kilometer *g*)


----------



## Quant (10. August 2004)

Ich hätte auf jeden Fall mal wieder Bock auf ne Tour, vielleicht kriegen wie ja ein paar zusammen, und finden nen Termin der allen passt.


----------



## Tatze83 (10. August 2004)

Hi Leute!

Also erstmal möcht ich mich bei Oxking entschuldigen, dass aus der Tour nun doch nichts mehr geworden ist.

Jetzt sind wir ja nun sogar noch eine Person mehr. Vielleicht kann man ja bald nen kleinen Bremer MTB-Club gründen 

Am 21.8. würde ich wieder ganz gerne eine Tour machen. Entweder nach Syke oder was ich persönlich noch etwas besser finden würde, wenn wir den Deister erobern. Dazu würde ich mit euch und den Bikes mit den Zug nach Wuntstorf fahren (nähe Hannover) und von dort aus ca. 20 km die echt schöne Landschaft genießen, dann ein paar Höhenmeter zurücklegen und dann wieder ins Tal düsen   

Die Tour ist nicht besonders schwer. Auch von den Höhenmetern werden keine großen Ansprüche gestellt. Also wenn ihr Lust habt, dann können wir ja den Deister erobern, und sonst fahren wir halt nach Syke ;-)

Lieben Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## OxKing (10. August 2004)

Naja, zum Thema MTB Club gabs da ja mal nen versuch.....
Am 1. Mai sind wir mit ca. 8 (oder waren es mehr?!) nach Achim ins Öllager gefahren.
Die Tour wurde von Till geleitet, der auch die idee hatte das jedesmal ein anderes
Forumsmitglied seine Bremer MTB Strecke vorstellt.
Die Zweite tour die ich in die Bremer Schweiz leitete, war leider verregnet,
und wir waren nachher auch nur zu viert (war aber dennoch geil gewesen  ).
Dann sollte uns eigentlich EndMC schöne ecken in Syke zeigen, 
aber dazu kam es nie, weil er seit seinem Umzug quasi nicht mehr gesehen wurde....

Also eigentlich haben wir nur einmal ne Tour mit richtig vielen Leuten.
Aber ich würde gerne mal regelmäsig mit anderen Biken fahren, 
da ich alleine auch selten dazu komme.....

Wenn noch ein paar leute mitkommen würden würde ich gerne mal in den Deister fahren.


----------



## Tatze83 (10. August 2004)

naja... aber einen versuch könnte man ja trotzdem nochmal unternehmen. wenn du lust hast, können wir ja gleich mal kurz telen. bin jetzt auch nicht so verpennt und auch etwas freundlicher ;-)


----------



## OxKing (11. August 2004)

Is wohl mittlerweile zu spät jetzt. 
Solange es nicht um eilige oder dringende sachen geht,
bevorzuge ich sowieso Mail, Foren, PM oder Windows Messenger.
(Weil kostet nichts...  )

Wo kommst du eigentlich her?
Direkt aus Bremen? Stadtteil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quant (11. August 2004)

Ich würde dann auch noch 2-4 Leute mitbringen, ich weiss aber leider noch nicht ob ich am 21. zeit habe


----------



## juk (11. August 2004)

Hi,

bin neu hier. Hätte durchaus Interesse am 21. 

Gruß,
juk


----------



## OxKing (11. August 2004)

@juk: Nach Syke oder zum Deister?

Also ich denke mal am Wochenend per Wochenendticket in den Zug
wird bestimmt sehr eng werden da im Fahradabteil.....


----------



## juk (11. August 2004)

Wäre durchaus für beides zu haben.

Gruß,
juk


----------



## wanted man (12. August 2004)

so! bin auch wieder aus dem urlaub da (1. nordsee, 2. fahradkurier-em in warschau, 3. parzelle) kann leider am 21. nicht. aber wir können ja nächste woche abends nochmal eine kleine runde richtung syke drehen. vielleicht so 17:00 starten, dann hat man noch 3,5 stunden ...
till


----------



## Quant (12. August 2004)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OxKing (12. August 2004)

Ich auch.


----------



## wanted man (13. August 2004)

dann sag ich mal dienstag 17:00 weserwehr!! wollt ihr syke oder achim?? 
vielleicht schaffen wir ja mal die komplette achim runde inklusive der allerbesten abfahrt (ja genau, die, wo beim letzen mal fast alle vorher umgekehrt sind   
tour steht hier! 
till


----------



## Tatze83 (13. August 2004)

also ab 18:30 hätte ich Zeit, da ich vorher noch arbeiten muss. Dann würd ich aber auf jeden Fall mitkommen.


----------



## wanted man (13. August 2004)

18:30 find ich etwas spät, um 21:00 wirds ja schon dunkel. 
hauste montag mal schlag ran und dann gehste dienstag eher. und sag deinem brötchengeber, dass flexible arbeitszeiten total wichtig sind, weil man sonst so leicht krank wird


----------



## Tatze83 (13. August 2004)

also allerfrühstens kann ich um 18 uhr... evtl. könnte ich meinen chef noch überreden, aber ich denke eher nicht, da bei uns gerade totale krankheits und urlaubszeit herscht :-(


----------



## zedd33 (14. August 2004)

moin moin

wenn Ihr mal Lust habt den Wald in Syke und Umgebung unsicher zu machen muss ich mal mit meinem Kollegen papeln, der ist aus der Ecke Syke und kennt die Wälder dort wie seine Hosentaschen höhö, war selber schon zweimal auf Tour mit und muss sagen ist echt geil.Sind im Schnitt immer so 40KM die wir fahren ist eigentlich alles dabei was Spass macht.Haben leider nur immer das Problem das wir nur am Sonntagvormittag fahren, bekommen das anders nicht hin wegen Arbeit und Family .Treffen uns aber immer mit dem Auto in Nordwolde an der Mühle falls das einer kennt und von dort geht es los.Ich sag Euch mal Bescheid wann wir wieder fahren.

bye zedd


----------



## Tatze83 (16. August 2004)

ich kann morgen leider doch nicht mitfahren   
bin auf ner geburtstagsparty eingeladen die ich voll vergessen habe. aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja am samstag


----------



## Marco Henke (17. August 2004)

Moin Moin, 
also wenns heute nach Syke geht, würde ich vielleicht auch mitkommen(komm aus Syke).Ich frag nochmal nen Kumpel ob der eventuell auch mitkommt.
Gruß Marco


----------



## Marco Henke (17. August 2004)

Ihr seit wahrscheinlich gefahren, ich was ja auch in Bremen und wollte mitfahren und hab mit Moja noch vor dem Start die Stadt unsicher gemacht nur dabei is mir das Vorder Rad geplatzt und konnte daher nicht mitfahren, weil es 10 Minuten vor 5 war. Also vom Weserwehr zu Hauptbahnof GESCHOBEN!! Ratet mal wie lange ich gegangen bin. 2 STUNDEN!!
Aber das nächste mal werde ich mitkommen.


----------



## OxKing (17. August 2004)

So wieder zu hause... 5 'Stunden und 65 Kilometer später.....
Ich bin erstmal Fertig.... Moja und Quant hatten es ja gut,
die mussten nicht noch wieder ganz nach Oslebshausen fahren.
Die Wohnen da ja gleich um die Ecke.....
War aber ne ganz entspannte und nette Tour eigentlich,
wir drei haben viel gequatschet. 

Nur, was genau war nun mit Wanted Man los?
(Ich hab das am Weserwehr irgendwie nichts ganz gerafft was du nun hattest.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moja (17. August 2004)

Jo, die Tour war ganz entspannt, nur mein Panzer hat mich dann aufn letzten Kilometer doch im Stich gelassen, die Kassette is so unten, das die nur noch springt.
War zum ende aber ganz schön feddig.
Aber cool, das es Leute gibt, die noch einen änlichen Fahrstyl haben wie ich.
Am geilstens war ja quants sliden den Berg runner, ich hab gedacht, der fährt voll ins grüne
Ich geh jetztt pennen, bin voll feddig..


----------



## wanted man (18. August 2004)

OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> Nur, was genau war nun mit Wanted Man los?
> (Ich hab das am Weserwehr irgendwie nichts ganz gerafft was du nun hattest.)



kotzerei - ich hätte nur den wald dreckig gemacht. aber nu ist alles draußen :kotz: 
sorry jungs, aber das ging echt nicht.


----------



## Marco Henke (18. August 2004)

Oho, aber naja, wenn es dir jetzt wieder besser geht! Und trotzdem gute besserung!


----------



## OxKing (18. August 2004)

Ja, das ist verständlich....
Hab ich auch schon gehört das so ne Magen-Darm Geschichte
wieder rum geht....  

Naja, das nächste mal dann mit Kotztüte am Bike!


----------



## Tatze83 (18. August 2004)

*hehe* und ich hab in der zeit schön Geburtstag gefeiert. Wär aber auch gerne mitgekommen. Naja.. Samstag sieht man sich dann ja. Wer kommt jetzt eigentlich alles mit? Tragt euch am besten noch in der Fahrgemeinschaft ein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2243

Ich erkundige mich gleich mal wie teuer die Fahrkarte für jeden werden wird. Hat noch jemand irgendwelche Fragen? 

Ich meld mich im laufe des Abends noch hier und geb nochmal alle wichtigen Daten bekannt.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## EndMC (18. August 2004)

70 km mit nem panzer unterm ars**! könnt ihr vergessen    aber wenn die touren technisch anspruchsvoll und dafür ein bisschen kürzer sind bin ich wieder dabei   

gruß, endmc


----------



## Tatze83 (18. August 2004)

ich glaub 70 km sind das auch gar net. bin glaub ich bin insgesamt an dem tag so an die 60 gefahren. hab wohl in der fahrgemeinschaft etwas übertrieben  

also vom bahnhof wunstorf zum deister sind das ca. 15 km. dann etwas im deister rumgurken und dann wieder zum bahnhof.. also wird wohl doch etwas weniger sein ;-)

aber die tour ist echt mega geil. komm einfach mit ;-) wenn es sich am ende deiner meinung nach nicht gelohnt hat, mecker einfach mit mir 


Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## EndMC (18. August 2004)

lohnen tut sich das bestimmt, die frage ist nur ob ich vorm ende nicht total fertig überm lenker hänge!


----------



## Tatze83 (18. August 2004)

ich denke nicht. denn soooo fit bin ich auch nicht. wo ich das letzte mal aufm deister war, bin ich gerade mal so hoch gekommen (war allerdings alleine und der "gruppenzwang" war nicht da) dass ich innerhalb von 5 min wieder unten war. und mit vielen pausen klappt das schon ;-) komm einfach mit *überred* sonst bin ich ganz      

hab jez übrigens auch mal nachgeschaut was das ganze kosten würde.

das niedersachsenticket für 5 personen kostet 21 EUR. dazu kommt noch ne fahrradkarte für 3 EUR (die ist dann aber nur für ein rad)

bei 5 leuten wären das dann also pro person 7,20 EUR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (19. August 2004)

Gilt die Fahrradkarte für Hin- und Rückfahrt?


----------



## OxKing (19. August 2004)

Ja, die Radkarte brauch man nur einmal....

Allerdings muss es das Wochenendticket sein, weil Samstag halt am Wochenende ist.  
Niedersachsenticket geht nur unter der Woche.
Kostet dann 28 Euro, + 3 Pro Bike. Und können dann auch bis zu 5 Leute mitfahren. 

Der Zug fährt um 11:18 Uhr ab, ist aber schon um 11:05 Uhr im Bahnhof.
Vielleicht sollten wir uns noch 5 Minuten früher Treffen,
um dann gleich als erste in den Zug zu steigen, wegen Fahradplätze....
Am Wochenende wird das bestimmt eng in diesem Fahradabteil.....


----------



## OxKing (19. August 2004)

Ok, alles weitere bitte hier bereden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1422111#post1422111


----------

